
IKEA platform for tech, interior designers to experiment w the future of homes - rbanffy
https://www.businessinsider.in/business/startups/news/ikea-launches-a-global-platform-for-tech-and-interior-design-experts-to-experiment-with-the-future-of-homes/articleshow/76425583.cms
======
tpmx
It's an (interesting) portfolio of random ideas. Not a platform.

